# Xplor Boatworks-anybody know anybody who runs the X18?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Harry's Orca is a better big-water boat!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Second that. The orca is a beast! I think he has one currently for sale...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I've wondered if Harry was aware they were gonna splash a mold and enter the market.

I don't know anyone who has ran one.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

trekker said:


> I've wondered if Harry was aware they were gonna splash a mold and enter the market.”
> 
> 
> I’ve wondered the same thing.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

trekker said:


> I've wondered if Harry was aware they were gonna splash a mold and enter the market.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has ran one.


The whole thing has seemed super sketchy to me from the beginning. "Redesigned" or not its very obviously a spear skiff. Just without the magic of being an actual spear skiff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a video of them running Harry's boat on the Xplor website.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

This skiff is the antithesis of Harry's design goals so I'm not sure he cares much


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> At 18’ with an 84” beam these are not at all micros but we’re evidently designed with Harry Spear. I’m not in the market but these are pretty cool looking sleds. I’m curious about real world performance. They look like they could be a good option for a big-water skiff.
> 
> http://xplorboatworks.com/x18/


Why wouldn’t you just get/look at a Spear?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

WillW said:


> Why wouldn’t you just get/look at a Spear?


I’m not looking at all. I’ve just seen these online and was curious about them. They’ve got videos of them building the original with Harry. Perhaps I’m naive but I’d assume this was all hashed out with him beforehand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

This is something I am trying to avoid with my new skiff, copyright infringement against my design while respecting other’s designs as well. I hope Harry has something worked out with them for both parties’ sake. If they did “steal” the design then that is just wrong and will come back to haunt them.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> This is something I am trying to avoid with my new skiff, copyright infringement against my design while respecting other’s designs as well. I hope Harry has something worked out with them for both partie’s sake. If they did “steal” the design then that is just wrong and will cone back to haunt them.


Such a big skiff seems antithetical to what Spear builds. Just not his MO for skiffs. Perhaps he designed and helped them build the first one and is getting royalties?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Such a big skiff seems antithetical to what Spear builds. Just not his MO for skiffs. Perhaps he designed and helped them build the first one and is getting royalties?


No. From what Ive heard there is no association.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

trekker said:


> No. From what Ive heard there is no association.


Well, they built the first one in his shop and he was very hands on. It’s all on videos they’ve released.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Well, they built the first one in his shop and he was very hands on. It’s all on videos they’ve released.


I know that. According to Frankie Marion on this very forum, there is now no association with Harry.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It would be interesting to know the story with Spear. If those guys “designed” the boat and hired him to help them build a prototype, there’s not really any foul play involved but it would have been nice for them to let him know their plans to produce them if that was the case at the time.

If they went to him and just said “would you build us a wide skiff with some storage and load carrying ability?”, then that’s another story.

Harry seems to lean more towards the Chris Morejohn model of sharing designs and helping newer guys rather than the East Cape model of threatening legal action against anything that looks similar. I can see him not wanting to be associated with another company from a marketing standpoint, or having people calling him and asking about another brand’s skiff. Hopefully he didn’t get screwed from this deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Build a good boat and people will buy it! Build a good company and people will buy again! I think Harry has done both and do not feel this would have a negative effect on him either way. Never met Harry but plan to, I’ve heard only good about him and I like those kind of folks!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have not been on one but had a friend talk to them about a big water skiff seeing if this would make the cut.

It’s kinda a different setup since it’s got tons of freeboard but only a 6* deadrise. I guess for guys in the keys that a skiff that doesn’t take waves over the bow on anchor and still gets a little shallower without a 12 plus degree deadrise this could be a good ticket. If it had more deadrise my friend might have been a player, but without that it didn’t fit his needs for a big water skiff.

I also wonder about anyone that routinely put black cushions on a skiff. I had them on on my last skiff from the previous owner. Looked nice but would routinely light your feet or butt on fire during the summer. You would have to throw water on them before you set down.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

trekker said:


> I know that. According to Frankie Marion on this very forum, there is now no association with Harry.


Fair enough, I missed that.

My entire point of this thread was that these seem pretty cool but I haven’t heard or seen anybody running one and was curious if they lived up to their claims. 

I’m not in the market but I suspect most guys here are like me and simply enjoy looking at boats and learning about them when we can’t be out on our own.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> The whole thing has seemed super sketchy to me from the beginning. "Redesigned" or not its very obviously a spear skiff. Just without the magic of being an actual spear skiff.


I thought the same thing. Biggest difference looks to be the name.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks alot like my Evergladez just a little longer and wider.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

trekker said:


> I've wondered if Harry was aware they were gonna splash a mold and enter the market.


Yeah...he made that boat for an Xplor video series right? 

Was surprised to see a "brand" pop up not long after that...thought the boat looked familiar.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Hey guys, just want to clear the air here. Harry is a good friend. He helped me initially build the skiff for the film series Xplor Project. The skiff dimensions were initially laid out on the floor of my garage, there is a full video showing this process for any of you that are interested. The initial skiff was built in Panacea at Harry’s shop as the first 2 episodes of the film series. Once I finished the series I brought the skiff back to my shop and stripped the entire skiff back down to glass and rebuilt the entire running surface, tooled a new deck and liner as well as a console. All of these done without any guidance from Harry. I don’t say this in a negative manner, I value Harry’s friendship and in no way want it to seem like I am using his involvement with the show as a way to sell skiffs. I have worked around boats my entire life and the finished skiff that we make at Xplor is a culmination of those experiences and ideas. Harry makes a great boat and as a fan, I wish him all the best. I just don’t want any Grey area on my intentions or ideas. If any of you have questions about my boats, you are welcome to call or email. I would be happy to tell you about what we do and how we do it. Cheers guys.
-Frankie Marion
803-518-5660


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Xplor Boatworks said:


> Hey guys, just want to clear the air here. Harry is a good friend. He helped me initially build the skiff for the film series Xplor Project. The skiff dimensions were initially laid out on the floor of my garage, there is a full video showing this process for any of you that are interested. The initial skiff was built in Panacea at Harry’s shop as the first 2 episodes of the film series. Once I finished the series I brought the skiff back to my shop and stripped the entire skiff back down to glass and rebuilt the entire running surface, tooled a new deck and liner as well as a console. All of these done without any guidance from Harry. I don’t say this in a negative manner, I value Harry’s friendship and in no way want it to seem like I am using his involvement with the show as a way to sell skiffs. I have worked around boats my entire life and the finished skiff that we make at Xplor is a culmination of those experiences and ideas. Harry makes a great boat and as a fan, I wish him all the best. I just don’t want any Grey area on my intentions or ideas. If any of you have questions about my boats, you are welcome to call or email. I would be happy to tell you about what we do and how we do it. Cheers guys.
> -Frankie Marion
> 803-518-5660


Thanks for clarifying. Didn’t mean to start a shit storm. Just looking from real world data from real users because it’s an interesting sled and I like to learn about boats.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing from anyone with firsthand experience on the ride and handling of this boat. I'm in the market for a new skiff and would like something relatively lightweight that gets skinny and can be poled but with higher sides and the ability to run and fish open, choppy water without getting soaked while running or burying the bow while fishing. Most of the skiffs on the market right now have huge decks and small cockpits, but I need to be have cockpit space for the family and dogs and also prefer to be in the boat rather than on the boat when fishing in rough conditions. Also something that won't cost an arm and a leg would be great too. The X18 and the Panga 18 Skiff are the only boats I've seen that come close. Any real world experience with this hull would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

TheDude said:


> I would be interested in hearing from anyone with firsthand experience on the ride and handling of this boat. I'm in the market for a new skiff and would like something relatively lightweight that gets skinny and can be poled but with higher sides and the ability to run and fish open, choppy water without getting soaked while running or burying the bow while fishing. Most of the skiffs on the market right now have huge decks and small cockpits, but I need to be have cockpit space for the family and dogs and also prefer to be in the boat rather than on the boat when fishing in rough conditions. Also something that won't cost an arm and a leg would be great too. The X18 and the Panga 18 Skiff are the only boats I've seen that come close. Any real world experience with this hull would be greatly appreciated.


Where are you located? We've got a factory demo that we are selling right now that you may be interested in.


----------

